# Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER



## angelfreund71 (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo,hab dieses jahr diese rute gekauft und komme irgendwie nicht damit klar,beim werfen ruscht mir der schnur durch die finger zu früh und damit kann ich nicht da werfen wo ich will,besonderes wenn ich etwas schwere futerkörbe dran habe.
Ich hab eine shimano baitrunner st 4000 fa mit 0.14 spiderwire geflohtene schnur dran.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit diese rute bzw.was mach ich da falsch?
Ich hab noch eine andere Sänger specialist ks rute und mit dem klappt sehr gut.
Was stimmt mit diese rute nicht?oder ist sie überhapt für geflohtene schnur geeignet?
Mfg.


----------



## Phenom96 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*

Ich habe die Rute auch, fische sie aber mit einer 0,25er Monofilen und Körben um die 80g. Ich finde das man mit der Rute sehr gut werfen kann, ich kann mir aber nicht erklären warum deine Schnur dir durch die Finger rutscht.


----------



## angelfreund71 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*



Phenom96 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rute auch, fische sie aber mit einer 0,25er Monofilen und Körben um die 80g. Ich finde das man mit der Rute sehr gut werfen kann, ich kann mir aber nicht erklären warum deine Schnur dir durch die Finger rutscht.


 
Hast du auch mit geflohtene schnüre auch gefischt? wen ja kanst du auch gut damit werfen?


----------



## freez_chris (1. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*

Weis ehrlich gesagt nicht wo dein Problem ist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es an Rute Rolle oder schnur liegt. Gehört halt auch etwas Übung dazu "schwere" Körbe mit etwas dünnerer Schnur zu werfen. Vertrau deinem gerät übe mehr damit, dann wird das schon.


----------



## Phenom96 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*

@angelfreund17: Nein, ich fische nich solche Distanzen das ich Geflochtene benötigen würde ;D


----------



## angelfreund71 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*



freez_chris schrieb:


> Weis ehrlich gesagt nicht wo dein Problem ist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es an Rute Rolle oder schnur liegt. Gehört halt auch etwas Übung dazu "schwere" Körbe mit etwas dünnerer Schnur zu werfen. Vertrau deinem gerät übe mehr damit, dann wird das schon.


 
Danke für dein antwort,
Mein problem ist wie oben beschrieben wen ich mit geflochtene fische rutscht mir diese durch die finger bevor ich loßlasen will,ich wuste nicht ob an mir liegt oder an die rute den wie geschrieben ich hab diesen problem bei mein anderen rute nicht.
Was ich noch probieren werde ist mit monofilem schnur zu fischen bevor ich eine neue kaufe
Gruß


----------



## angelfreund71 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*

Hallo Phenom96,
Was fürn rolle und schnur hast du bei deine rute?
MFG.


----------



## mirko1988 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*

Angel ebenfalls mit der Rute und komme gut zurecht.
Als Schnur verwende ich 0.22 monofil und werfe Futterkörbe bis 120g.


----------



## Phenom96 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*

@angelfreund71: Ich habe an der als Rolle eine Browning Black Magic 640BF und als Schnur Cormoran Pro Carp Eliminator 1/4Pound in 0,25.
*
*


----------



## eyehook spinner (4. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*



angelfreund71 schrieb:


> Hallo,hab dieses jahr diese rute gekauft und komme irgendwie nicht damit klar,beim werfen ruscht mir der schnur durch die finger zu früh und damit kann ich nicht da werfen wo ich will,besonderes wenn ich etwas schwere futerkörbe dran habe. Ich hab eine shimano st 4000 fa rolle mit 0.14 spiderwire geflohtene schnur dran.[...] *Was stimmt mit diese rute nicht?oder ist sie überhapt für geflohtene schnur geeignet?*
> Mfg.



Hallo angelfreund71,

also ich habe einmal nachgeschaut und die Ruten werden bei der Produktbeschreibung speziell für geflochtene Schnüre ausgewiesen, von daher sollte es nicht an deiner Schnur liegen. Siehe beispielsweise http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/24057

Eventuell liegt es an deiner Rolle, dass sie sich nicht so eignet|kopfkrat


Wie schwer ist dein gefüllter Futterkorb denn so?
Wie weit möchtest du den o.g. Futterkorb werfen?
Was für Rollen verwendest du an deiner Sänger specialist KS Rute?
Hast du schon einmal die shimano st 4000 an deiner Sänger specialist KS Rute ausprobiert und wenn ja, wie waren da deine Wurfergebnisse?
Hast du schon einmal die Rollen von deiner Sänger specialist KS Rute auf deiner Sänger Pro-T Global-Heavy Feeder ausprobiert?
Einige der Gründe für deine unerwünschten Wurfergebnisse könnte eventuell 
a) ... der "kleine " Spulendurchmesser für "große" Distanzen oder 
b) ... dass du auf kurze Distanzen das Wurfgewicht der Rute nicht voll ausnutzt und die Schnur sich dabei stark verdrallt, was zur Ungenauigkeit führt - sein.

#c

Versuch einfach die Fehlerquelle durch Ausschlussverfahren zu finden und veränder immer mal eine Stellgröße (z.B. Rollenwechsel oder Schnurwechsel). Das ist zwar das Trial-and-Error-Verfahren (Versuch und Irrtum), aber so kommst du eventuell weiter. Manchmal kann der Fehler ganz banal sein.

Zum Beispiel habe ich eine recht steife 3,0 Lbs "Vanguard" Rute aus dem MAD Programm mit einer Shimano Technicum Schnur in 0,35 mm auf meiner Shimano Baitrunner 4500 B (US-Version) gefischt. Bei Würfen auf kurze Entfernung (z.B. 25m) kam die steife Rute mit der steifen Schnur trotz eines WG von 113g nicht auf Spannung und die Schnurr hat sich verdrallt und ich konnte mein Ziel nicht so genau anwerfen, wie es mir beispielsweise auf 50-70m gelingt. 

Viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche #6

Beste Grüße

eyehook


----------



## Pikebite (4. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*



angelfreund71 schrieb:


> Danke für dein antwort,
> Mein problem ist wie oben beschrieben wen ich mit geflochtene fische rutscht mir diese durch die finger bevor ich loßlasen will,ich wuste nicht ob an mir liegt oder an die rute den wie geschrieben ich hab diesen problem bei mein anderen rute nicht.
> Was ich noch probieren werde ist mit monofilem schnur zu fischen bevor ich eine neue kaufe
> Gruß



Probier mal, die Schnur mit dem Zeigefinger der Rutenhand festzuhalten. Dabei hast du einmal den Zug der Montage und entgegengesetzt den Widerstand der Rolle und dein Zeigefinger hält die Schnur in einem Winkel von rund 90 Grad am Rollenfuß. Durch die Finger rutschen kann dir die Schnur ja eigentlich nur dann, wenn du sie mit der Rollenhand festhältst. Kann man zwar auch machen, aber dabei kann es dann eben diese Probleme (Durchrutschen und ungenaue Würfe) geben. Ich glaube nicht, dass es am Gerät liegt.


----------



## angelfreund71 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*



eyehook spinner schrieb:


> Hallo angelfreund71,
> 
> also ich habe einmal nachgeschaut und die Ruten werden bei der Produktbeschreibung speziell für geflochtene Schnüre ausgewiesen, von daher sollte es nicht an deiner Schnur liegen. Siehe beispielsweise http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/24057
> 
> ...


Vielen dank eyhook für dein antwort,zu den fragen:
1.Ich fische futerkörbe so um 80-100 g.plus futter
2.Es gibt einige gute stellen die mann so ca 50 m. werfen muß
3.An die sänger specialist benutze ich eine DAM QUICK HPN 330 rolle wie oben beschrieben klappt ohne probleme.
Ich habe die shimano baitrunner st 4000 fa gekauft da ich eine freilauf rolle fürs feedern haben wollte wie die DAM und da sie etwas robuste ist und zu dem Sänger PRO-T eher past
Das pukt 4 und 5 muß ich noch probieren:m


----------



## angelfreund71 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Probier mal, die Schnur mit dem Zeigefinger der Rutenhand festzuhalten. Dabei hast du einmal den Zug der Montage und entgegengesetzt den Widerstand der Rolle und dein Zeigefinger hält die Schnur in einem Winkel von rund 90 Grad am Rollenfuß. Durch die Finger rutschen kann dir die Schnur ja eigentlich nur dann, wenn du sie mit der Rollenhand festhältst. Kann man zwar auch machen, aber dabei kann es dann eben diese Probleme (Durchrutschen und ungenaue Würfe) geben. Ich glaube nicht, dass es am Gerät liegt.


 
Hallo Pikebite,also ich kurble mit dem linken hand und wen ich werfe hebe ich den schnur mit dem daumen der rechten hand so hab ich eigentlich keine probleme mit den anderen ruten und kann  auch zielsicher treffen,aber versuchen werde ich trotzdem.
Die sänger PRO-T hat eine dickeren blank wg.-200 als die sänger specialist wg.-180 die ich habe vielleich liegt daran hab ich gedacht 
Gruß


----------



## freez_chris (5. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*



angelfreund71 schrieb:


> Hallo Pikebite,also ich kurble mit dem linken hand und wen ich werfe hebe ich den schnur mit dem daumen der rechten hand so hab ich eigentlich keine probleme mit den anderen ruten und kann auch zielsicher treffen,aber versuchen werde ich trotzdem.
> Die sänger PRO-T hat eine dickeren blank wg.-200 als die sänger specialist wg.-180 die ich habe vielleich liegt daran hab ich gedacht
> Gruß


 

Dann ist es ja klar warum sie dir wegrutscht. 
Immer schön den Zeigefinger benutzen....

chris


----------



## siloaffe (5. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*



freez_chris schrieb:


> Dann ist es ja klar warum sie dir wegrutscht.
> Immer schön den Zeigefinger benutzen....
> 
> chris




Jap sehe ich auch so... :m

Du solltest die Schnur mim Zeigefinger im ca. 90° Winkel zu Spule halten, dann klappt das#6

Wenn ich mit 200gr+ Körben auf ca 80 Meter fische muss ich beim werfen sogar die Bremse etws zu machen da diese sonst beim durchziehen drüber rutscht.......|bigeyes 

LG Markus#h


----------



## angelfreund71 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sänger Pro-T GLOBAL-HEAVY FEEDER*

So jungs,wollte heute bisle  feedern und neue würfe#h probieren:q alles vorbereitet und ab am Neckar,dort angekommen das wasser war eine richtige brühe-hochwasser ich hatte mich auf heute so gefreut und sowas.naja vielleicht nechsten Sonntag wen das wetter mit spielt
ich werde dan berichten.
Gruß#h


----------

